# Out-of-Home Streaming not working (resolved 11-1-22)



## drew8804 (Aug 4, 2002)

I cant get Tivo app to stream off home network on my android phone. Get Error code E=39 v=4. Any ideas? Says issue with my network. I've rebooted everything several times.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I am having the same problem. I get the same error.


----------



## tivouser2022 (4 mo ago)

Did you ever get an answer on this? I have the problem also.


----------



## drew8804 (Aug 4, 2002)

tivouser2022 said:


> Did you ever get an answer on this? I have the problem also.











I had an ongoing ticket with tivo regarding steps to fix. After no luck getting to work this weekend I reached out again today....the attached screenshot is what I had got for a response today. If anyone is having this similar issue I encourage you to contact Tivo so that they see this issue troubling people and they it pushes them to diligently fix.


----------



## GrillMouster (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm having the same error when I attempt to stream out of home from my Roamio Pro. I notice that in the Android app when I go settings > system info > full system information > out-of-home , it says GLUDE Certs is Unavailable and GLIDE Tunnel Status is Disabled. I don't think these are settings we can change, only Tivo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The same thing shows up in the iOS app. The GLIDE tunnel is what the TiVo uses to establish out of home streaming. If that’s not working, then OOH won’t work. The certificate may have expired on the Roamio. It is working on the Bolt from what I can tell.

I’m curious what device others are trying to stream from. My Roamio Pro running the older TE3 software doesn’t work.


----------



## Paladin82 (3 mo ago)

I see the same thing for my Roamio Plus, using the IOS app. Has anyone had luck fixing this yet?


----------



## Paladin82 (3 mo ago)

I got this response from the ticket I put in for this.



> "This is a response to your concern on your out-of-home streaming. ?We understand how important your service to be working fine for your wonderful streaming experience.
> 
> However, please be informed that we're having a known issue about this. This is not a problem with your device or even your network. But this is part of our known issues as per current. We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are currently investigating as to how we can come up with a long term resolution.
> 
> Rest assure that we will notify you via email once we have the resolution. Thank you for your patience and understanding! "


----------



## drew8804 (Aug 4, 2002)

Hey all...i got a response that the issue was resolved. I tested out-of- home streaming and it appears to be working!!


----------

